# Ted Kerasote Interview



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Part 2 of 4.
He is Merle and Pukka's human.
Ted Kerasote Discusses Causes of Cancer in Dogs


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you Steve for posting this. You can find parts 1-4 of the Ted Kerasote interview on YouTube. Search for "Ted Kerasote interview". His new book "Why Dogs Die Young", to be released in March, 2012 sounds very interesting!


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you for posting this. Ted's web site does not have links to this interview. VERY interesting interview!

I LOVED LOVED LOVED "Merle's Door". Best dog book I have ever read.
Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## Terry (Mar 23, 2010)

I just got finished reading "Merle's Door" - agree, very good book. Am looking forward to reading more of Ted's.
My oldest Golden, Sammy, was diagnosed with nasal cancer June 1, 2011. She'll be 10 on Nov. 12. She's getting Piroxicam, and anti-inflammatory (non-steroidal), and I've gone with some holistic supplements - Stasis Breaker and Wei Qi Booster, as well as apricot kernels, Turmeric and CO-Q-10. Unfortunately, and most likely caused by the Piroxicam, Sammy is now in the early stages of kidney disease. The vet told me to lower her protein intake. I was feeding her Nature's Variety Instinct and switched to Innova Senior (for the lower protein).
Any thoughts here? Thanks much!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Why would mostly protein be bad? Dogs are carnivorus!


----------



## Terry (Mar 23, 2010)

There are a lot of folks who say high protein for kd is not a good thing. Others say that's not so. Need to evaluate Sammy's latest blood/urine analysis to determine whether high protein would be good/bad for her. Endless battle to find what's best for my little girl without causing 'other' issues. UGH!


----------

